# Delonghi ECO310 excessive noise and vibration



## Vicarpoof (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi all, first post so apologise if this has been covered already.

I recently purchased a used Delonghi espresso machine from fleabay.

Upon pressing the espresso shot button once it is primed there is excessive noise and vibration.

So much so that my cup slides off the machine as the tray is shaking so much.

The water in the chamber at the back looks like Godzilla is on a pogo stick outside my house!

I'm thinking this can't be right.

Has anyone had the same problem and found a solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

That's the model I had and matches my experience of it. My solution was to replace it with a Pavoni Lever, not sure you'll be up for that but I enjoyed it and actually miss it.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds like the pump may have come loose from its mounting. I don't think these machines are designed to be serviced, although someone may know better/ different.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> That's the model I had and matches my experience of it. My solution was to replace it with a Pavoni Lever, not sure you'll be up for that but I enjoyed it and actually miss it.


There's a certain logic in getting a machine without a pump to combat excessive pump vibration. 

To the OP. You may be able to reposition the pump or rest it on some foam or rubber to stop the vibrations getting through to the case.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> There's a certain logic in getting a machine without a pump to combat excessive pump vibration.
> 
> To the OP. You may be able to reposition the pump or rest it on some foam or rubber to stop the vibrations getting through to the case.


It combated the crap coffee coming out of it as well.


----------

